# RyJ Belvederes



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I thought I saved a website describing all the different brands, but I can't seem to find it now. Are the Belvederes short filler? Handmade? I can't seem to find any reviews on the forums I visit either.

I have an 1.5 drive to and from work, usually grab a Bolivar Coronas Junior, figured I would try something different. As always, I'm open to suggestions. Not looking for anything that would take more than around 45 minutes to smoke. Under $5 is a plus as well. 

As always, thank you in advance.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> I thought I saved a website describing all the different brands, but I can't seem to find it now. Are the Belvederes short filler? Handmade? I can't seem to find any reviews on the forums I visit either.
> 
> I have an 1.5 drive to and from work, usually grab a Bolivar Coronas Junior, figured I would try something different. As always, I'm open to suggestions. Not looking for anything that would take more than around 45 minutes to smoke. Under $5 is a plus as well.
> 
> As always, thank you in advance.


Save your money at $99 for 25 there are a lot of better cigars to smoke.
$5 a cigar is not a hard mark to make.
I just got 100 Partagas Shorts for under $400.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Save your money at $99 for 25 there are a lot of better cigars to smoke.
> $5 a cigar is not a hard mark to make.
> I just got 100 Partagas Shorts for under $400.


Yeah, I wasn't sure about them, couldn't find much about them. You telling me to save my money definitely tells me something. Thank you. 

I do rotate some shorts into my routine, and I enjoy them. My google skills must suck though, because I don't see that price. I am beginning to think you have direct access to the Partagas factory.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

RyJ Belvederes are handmade with long-filler. But I've never had much luck with them, though admittedly it only took a couple of boxes to convince me to lay off them.

In the same exact size (4-7/8" x 39) I've had better luck with Partagas Habaneros. Or, staying in the RyJ line, for their smaller cigars I prefer both the Regalias de Londres (4-5/8" x 40) and Coronitas en Cedro (5" x 40).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure about them, couldn't find much about them. You telling me to save my money definitely tells me something. Thank you.
> 
> I do rotate some shorts into my routine, and I enjoy them. My google skills must suck though, because I don't see that price. I am beginning to think you have direct access to the Partagas factory.


That's me the resident Party Whore!
All joking aside it was a sale .
On one of the vendors we all use.
It happens to me a lot your busy and miss it.
Unfortunately there isn't much one can do but stay the course.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's me the resident Party Whore!
> All joking aside it was a sale .
> On one of the vendors we all use.
> It happens to me a lot your busy and miss it.
> Unfortunately there isn't much one can do but stay the course.


I miss sales ALL the time. I only look when I am ready to buy, I should just check more often. But, then I would probably by more. Not that buying more would be a bad thing, but I would need more storage space and that would lead to a conversation with the wife.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> I miss sales ALL the time. I only look when I am ready to buy, I should just check more often. But, then I would probably by more. Not that buying more would be a bad thing, but I would need more storage space and that would lead to a conversation with the wife.


I admire your respect for one another.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Save your money at $99 for 25 there are a lot of better cigars to smoke.
> $5 a cigar is not a hard mark to make.
> I just got 100 Partagas Shorts for under $400.


Yea I think you took the last ones! 
🤠


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yea I think you took the last ones!
> 🤠


I thought the same thing! I remember a seeing a sale price, and kept forgetting to order. I went to order some, and they aren't even listed anymore.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> I thought the same thing! I remember a seeing a sale price, and kept forgetting to order. I went to order some, and they aren't even listed anymore.


They don't call me the resident Party Whore for nothing!


----------

